# My First Vostok-Europe



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Got this recently from eBay at a very good price! Smirs is asking $230.00 for the same watch. It is a Limited Edition, 173/999. Don't know all that much about the company and their reputation. This is a completely different watch than all my other Russians. Of course, it is really not Russian is it? It will take some getting used to it. It is very futuristic looking for me, especially the bracelet. Comments welcome.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

this is the VE Tupolev TU 144, made to commemerate the Russian Version of the concorde, all VE watches seem to be made to commemerate Russia`s Technical & Scientific achievements. The movement is definately an uprated Vostok automatic movement,in a Latvian case I BELIEVE,but, choose where the case is actually made Im personally not bothered because the whole watch is built to an extremely high standard.But,Comrade, this is the Mark 1 version, VE have since released an uprated altogether larger version of this watch which can be seen on their website, I personally think the MK1 version is a much better looking watch though. i paid well less than Â£100 for mine (yes i have exact same watch) aprox two years ago new from our host, so you can work out the current sterling/dollar exchange rate to decide if you have a good deal. Im hanging on to my VE Tupolev TU 144 MK1 and have no desire to purchase the MK2 simply because it offers up no improvement whatsoever IMHO.


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

jezz59 said:


> this is the VE Tupolev TU 144, made to commemerate the Russian Version of the concorde, all VE watches seem to be made to commemerate Russia`s Technical & Scientific achievements. The movement is definately an uprated Vostok automatic movement,in a Latvian case I BELIEVE,but, choose where the case is actually made Im personally not bothered because the whole watch is built to an extremely high standard.But,Comrade, this is the Mark 1 version, VE have since released an uprated altogether larger version of this watch which can be seen on their website, I personally think the MK1 version is a much better looking watch though. i paid well less than Â£100 for mine (yes i have exact same watch) aprox two years ago new from our host, so you can work out the current sterling/dollar exchange rate to decide if you have a good deal. Im hanging on to my VE Tupolev TU 144 MK1 and have no desire to purchase the MK2 simply because it offers up no improvement whatsoever IMHO.


I paid US$66.00 including s/h. It came with box and papers and a receipt from the seller who paid $47.00 in 2007 and said he never used it!!! So, I guess I got a real bargain!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, bargain! Like Jezz59 said, that model was replaced by a new and bigger version a few years back but there are still some MkIs around. The official distributor for Central Europe has still one unit left and is selling it for â‚¬189 + H&S.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > this is the VE Tupolev TU 144, made to commemerate the Russian Version of the concorde, all VE watches seem to be made to commemerate Russia`s Technical & Scientific achievements. The movement is definately an uprated Vostok automatic movement,in a Latvian case I BELIEVE,but, choose where the case is actually made Im personally not bothered because the whole watch is built to an extremely high standard.But,Comrade, this is the Mark 1 version, VE have since released an uprated altogether larger version of this watch which can be seen on their website, I personally think the MK1 version is a much better looking watch though. i paid well less than Â£100 for mine (yes i have exact same watch) aprox two years ago new from our host, so you can work out the current sterling/dollar exchange rate to decide if you have a good deal. Im hanging on to my VE Tupolev TU 144 MK1 and have no desire to purchase the MK2 simply because it offers up no improvement whatsoever IMHO.
> ...


Well done!!



Kutusov said:


> Yeap, bargain! Like Jezz59 said, that model was replaced by a new *and bigger version* a few years back but there are still some MkIs around. The official distributor for Central Europe has still one unit left and is selling it for â‚¬189 + H&S.


Thats where the issues start for me  not into dinner plate watches at all! 

but the MK1 seems great in that respect..................

Cheers Martin


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > this is the VE Tupolev TU 144, made to commemerate the Russian Version of the concorde, all VE watches seem to be made to commemerate Russia`s Technical & Scientific achievements. The movement is definately an uprated Vostok automatic movement,in a Latvian case I BELIEVE,but, choose where the case is actually made Im personally not bothered because the whole watch is built to an extremely high standard.But,Comrade, this is the Mark 1 version, VE have since released an uprated altogether larger version of this watch which can be seen on their website, I personally think the MK1 version is a much better looking watch though. i paid well less than Â£100 for mine (yes i have exact same watch) aprox two years ago new from our host, so you can work out the current sterling/dollar exchange rate to decide if you have a good deal. Im hanging on to my VE Tupolev TU 144 MK1 and have no desire to purchase the MK2 simply because it offers up no improvement whatsoever IMHO.
> ...


THE DEALER PAID $147.00. SORRY FOR THE MISTAKE!!!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Thats where the issues start for me  not into dinner plate watches at all!
> 
> but the MK1 seems great in that respect..................
> 
> Cheers Martin


I know, I know Martin  But in this case they are not bigger as in the new N1s or Anchar HUGE 47mm with long lugs on top of that. The Tu-144 MkII is 42mm and it's a Dual Time beauty!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> THE DEALER PAID $147.00. SORRY FOR THE MISTAKE!!!!


That was already a very good price. Probably some NBC watch deal, you guys over at the US have some pretty nice deals with Vostok-Europe and Craig Hester!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Thats where the issues start for me  not into dinner plate watches at all!
> ...


Ah.................... 42mm would be about max for me, but I must admit they look great, like the black & yellow model


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > this is the VE Tupolev TU 144, made to commemerate the Russian Version of the concorde, all VE watches seem to be made to commemerate Russia`s Technical & Scientific achievements. The movement is definately an uprated Vostok automatic movement,in a Latvian case I BELIEVE,but, choose where the case is actually made Im personally not bothered because the whole watch is built to an extremely high standard.But,Comrade, this is the Mark 1 version, VE have since released an uprated altogether larger version of this watch which can be seen on their website, I personally think the MK1 version is a much better looking watch though. i paid well less than Â£100 for mine (yes i have exact same watch) aprox two years ago new from our host, so you can work out the current sterling/dollar exchange rate to decide if you have a good deal. Im hanging on to my VE Tupolev TU 144 MK1 and have no desire to purchase the MK2 simply because it offers up no improvement whatsoever IMHO.
> ...


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > this is the VE Tupolev TU 144, made to commemerate the Russian Version of the concorde, all VE watches seem to be made to commemerate Russia`s Technical & Scientific achievements. The movement is definately an uprated Vostok automatic movement,in a Latvian case I BELIEVE,but, choose where the case is actually made Im personally not bothered because the whole watch is built to an extremely high standard.But,Comrade, this is the Mark 1 version, VE have since released an uprated altogether larger version of this watch which can be seen on their website, I personally think the MK1 version is a much better looking watch though. i paid well less than Â£100 for mine (yes i have exact same watch) aprox two years ago new from our host, so you can work out the current sterling/dollar exchange rate to decide if you have a good deal. Im hanging on to my VE Tupolev TU 144 MK1 and have no desire to purchase the MK2 simply because it offers up no improvement whatsoever IMHO.
> ...


CORRECTION: SELLER PAID $147.00!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Ah.................... 42mm would be about max for me, but I must admit they look great, like the black & yellow model


You do? Than look around because that and the black/red are usually always on sale somewhere!! The versions that seem to sell better are the blue, followed by the black and green.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.................... 42mm would be about max for me, but I must admit they look great, like the black & yellow model
> ...


I don't like it that much I would buy one, the lug to lug size is too big, also not a fan of integrated types of bracelets


----------

